# 038 044 046 064 ms440 ms441 ms460 specs facts



## Stihl the One (Oct 13, 2010)

Trying to get the specs together on the most popular saws:
if you have anything to add you can post, relevant information only. 


Stihl 038 s 3.4 kw 4.557 hp 66.8cm Bore 50 Stroke 34 Max rpm 13,500 
Stihl 038 Mag 3.6 kw 4.825 hp 72.2cm Bore 52 Stroke 34 Max rpm 13,500 14.6lb
Stihl 044 (pre 2000 yr) 5.1 hp 13,500 rpm 50mm piston 10mm wrist pin
upgrade big bore kit not available due to 10mm wrist pin. (saws w 12mm wrist pin are upgradeable) 13 lbs wow! 
Stihl 044 magnum 5.4 hp 13,500 rpm 50mm pn. Upgradeable 12mm wrist pin
stihl 046 magnum 6.1 hp 13,500 rpm 52mm pn. 14.3 lbs
Stihl 064 4.8kw 6.5hp 85cm Bore 52 Stroke 40 Max rpm 13,000 15.7lbs
stihl ms440 5.4 hp 13,500 rpm 50mm pn. 12mm wrist pin 13lb
stihl ms441 5.5 hp 13,500 rpm 14.8 lbs 
stihl ms460 6.0 hp 13,500 rpm 52mm pn. 14.6 lbs 
if you want to add anything to this post that would be helpful. thanx


----------



## the westspartan (Oct 13, 2010)

441 is listed as 14.6 lbs (same as 460)


----------



## Stihl the One (Oct 13, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> 441 is listed as 14.6 lbs (same as 460)



yes, they are same weight, that is why there are alot of die hard ms460 users. Thanx


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 13, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> yes, they are same weight, that is why there are alot of die hard ms460 users. Thanx



An 064 is only a few ounces heavier and 85cc


----------



## the westspartan (Oct 13, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> yes, they are same weight, that is why there are alot of die hard ms460 users. Thanx


----------



## Stihl the One (Oct 13, 2010)

the westspartan said:


>



ms441 is better anti vibe but ms460 is more power, same weight


----------



## mtngun (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope I don't get in trouble for linking to a non-sponsor, but this page has the specs for most of the older Stihls.


----------



## Stihl the One (Oct 13, 2010)

mtngun said:


> I hope I don't get in trouble for linking to a non-sponsor, but this page has the specs for most of the older Stihls.



the link you supplied is a great reference, however some of the specs are missing and some of the specs differ from the stihl owners manuals. Thanx


----------



## subhunter (Oct 13, 2010)

mtngun said:


> I hope I don't get in trouble for linking to a non-sponsor, but this page has the specs for most of the older Stihls.



That is the same page I always go to to check specs on the fly. It is pretty helpful but is missing some info.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 13, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> An 064 is only a few ounces heavier and 85cc



A few ounces? I'm reading over a pound. Heck the 85cc poulans are only a pound heavier than the 064. My 460 is only a pound heavier than some of my 60 cc saws.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 13, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> A few ounces? I'm reading over a pound. Heck the 85cc poulans are only a pound heavier than the 064. My 460 is only a pound heavier than some of my 60 cc saws.



14.6 vs. 14.9 pds. ca. 78 vs 85 cc

And you can put a 066 top end on the 064, or a less quality 066 BB......to get into the 90cc range

P.S. my 60cc 036 is lighter than my 51cc 028S, and that super is 11.8 pds, what 60cc boat anchor are you running?

P.P.S. I still like my old Homie Super XL it's a heavy but torquey 60cc beast with no AV, but will stump a 24" bar that the new revvers can't handle


----------



## Stihl the One (Oct 13, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> 14.6 vs. 14.9 pds. ca. 78 vs 85 cc
> 064 is 15.7 lbs according to stihl


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 14, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> Mad Professor said:
> 
> 
> > 14.6 vs. 14.9 pds. ca. 78 vs 85 cc
> ...


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 20, 2010)

as of the 2010 stihl catalog the ms441 weight is 14.6 lbs same as the ms460, the ms441 c-q weight is 14.8 which is the weight of the extra chain brake. I have a ms441 and a 066 and the 441 is quicker on the throddle and is as fast as the 066 through wood 20" and smaller as i can tell. I dont have a ms460 so i can only compare to my 066.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> An 064 is only a few ounces heavier and 85cc





ms460woodchuck said:


> A few ounces? I'm reading over a pound. Heck the 85cc poulans are only a pound heavier than the 064. My 460 is only a pound heavier than some of my 60 cc saws.



The 064 I had was only 5 oz heavier than a 046.


----------



## jesus lord (Feb 3, 2011)

*064 & BB 660 kits*

so has anybody got the guff on The Ms660 Big Bore kit running on the 064 crankcase?


----------



## nmurph (Feb 3, 2011)

actual weights of 064 and 044-both saws were drained and blown-out pretty well.


----------



## boutselis (Feb 3, 2011)

Did I read that my 038 magnums are 72.2cc saws?

If that is right I am pretty happy.


----------



## jesus lord (Feb 4, 2011)

*038AV,038 Mag,041.Couldn't make their minds up in the eightys*

Yea (boutselis) apparently so . Machines have improved in little ways so much though. All these old things we keep using wear the operator down that much faster. I have too many old saws myself from 50 years old to only 6 year old. Everytime I need the job CUT OUT fast, I instinctively reach for the 6 Y.O. MS660.I KNOW its going to be trouble free as its like new to me.
Funny though that the 041 is 62cc (from recollection)Yet Ur 038 Mag can blow its doors off at a whopping 14% more cubes.The 038 AV is only 61 .Once again if my memory serves me right?


----------



## GWJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Stihl the One said:


> Trying to get the specs together on the most popular saws:
> if you have anything to add you can post, relevant information only.
> 
> 
> ...



My service manual for my 064 states 12,000 max rpm's. Where did you find 13,000 as the max?


----------



## Phil_C (Mar 15, 2012)

GWJ said:


> My service manual for my 064 states 12,000 max rpm's. Where did you find 13,000 as the max?



I agree. I have 12000 for the 064 and 13500 for the 066.


----------

